# Review of Michelin Pilot Super Sport on the EOS



## swissness (May 15, 2011)

I just installed a set of Michelin Pilot Super Sport on my 17" wheels and here are my first impression.
they replaced the Continental all seasons that came with the car. My Eos is a brand new 2012 Lux.

- Comfort, the Michelin are more comfortable as they seem to filter small bumps better than the conti's, they are inflated at the standard recommended pressure.

- Noise is no more than the Conti's maybe even slightly less on concrete surfaces, small bumps are less noisy and highway joints are not noisy at all.

- Grip Dry, absolutely incredible, you have to work very very hard to get the traction control to kick-in and to have the tires spin.

- Grip Wet, stunning, on the wet they grip better than the conti's on Dry.

- Braking feel much more confident as opposed to the Conti's that felt like they took their time to start braking. The Michelin make the car react sooner when you apply the brakes.

- Driving impressions: The car seems much more alive, reacting quicker to turns, overall feels much more precise, sporty and lighter than with the Conti's without sacrificing the comfort of the car when just cruising around.

Keep in mind that it is a Summer tires so if you are living in the snow belt that is not a year round tire.

Overall I am very very satisfied as they are exactly what I wanted to improve in the car without sacrificing the comfort. They are not cheap, but definitely worth the money.

They are still quite new so I will keep you posted on the long term and total mileage achieved.




-


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

I just had a customer that purchased a set of Super Sports the other day, great tires. I'll bet it was a day and night difference from the factory Conti's!


----------



## swissness (May 15, 2011)

I have now put 3000 miles on those tires and what a difference, they are absolutely incredible.

I had the chance of going to TN and was able to do the tail of the dragon, 318 curves in 11 miles. I also found found a similar road without traffic further out in the mountains where you could go much faster as it is a dead end in the middle of the forrest. (it's actually as twisty as the tail of the dragon).

I really pushed the car hard, and the grip was stunning, those tires are very very hard to break loose, I was stunned by the way the car handled those roads. The car was totally neutral, no oversteer or understeer. Full power on, the traction control only came once when there was some gravel on the road, precise steering, great braking. The car felt totally solid and planted.

The Eos and those tires are a blast on mountain roads. I felt like a kid again. When I grew up in Switzerland and I used to drive my CRX SI and later my audi quattro on very small and twisty alpine roads for fun.

And to top it off the tires don't even look they took a beating.

Love it


----------

